# Is there a point to apitherapy?



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Is there a point to apitherapy?
(sorry, I just had to ask that.)

Bee Careful how you apply apitherapy.

As a brand new beekeeper, I was mowing around my hives. All tolerated me just fine except one, so I mowed there as I passed by in a mad dash toward the house. That usually worked. Now, I'm not allergic to bees and only wear the "gear" when dealing with a hot hive or a hot situation. Otherwise, short sleeves is my thing (i get overheated easily). 

This one day, I felt a little bugger climbing on my neck, ready to sting, so I slapped her hard intending to kill her first. Appearantly i drove the venom in harder (may have left the stinger, too). I had a "crick" in my neck for over 2 weeks. The only treatment I could think of... naw, I'm not getting stung to treat a sting.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Three years ago I was in the same state of mind as you on the subject. I wish I still was as three years ago I had alot less to worry about. 
Bee stings kept my wife out of the emergency room for her back pain when the prescribed drugs weren't cutting it and actually worked better than the drugs did. Twice I have seen her go from doubled over crying to walking upright with a weak smile after a few stings. Surgery fixed her back but the stings made it bearable.
My wife also has neuropathy and we are trying stings between doctors visits to see what works. We're holding back a little to not interfere with the different treatments that doctors want us to try, but the results seem about as positive as anything we've tried.
My son has chronic sinusitis from our wonderful California air. Antibiotics don't even begin to touch it and some doctors want to take a roto-rooter to his sinuses, but as long as his mommy remembers to feed him a tablespoon of honey a day, he seems to do okay.
In short, Yeah...It works and I hope you never have to use it.


----------

